# 2014 Renaissance Faire



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## tirediron (Sep 20, 2014)

"Ye Olde ATM"...    sort of spoils the mood!   Nice series Sparky!


----------



## Designer (Sep 20, 2014)

Excellent photos.  Looks like fun!


----------



## waday (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice! My brother was there today


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2014)

waday said:


> Nice! My brother was there today



Not this one.  It was two weeks ago.



tirediron said:


> "Ye Olde ATM"...    sort of spoils the mood!  Nice series Sparky!



Ye Royal Treasury accepts plastic not.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## limr (Sep 20, 2014)

Haven't been to a RenFest in years, and I never took any pictures. I really should go next year with a camera.

Really nice shots, Sparky!


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2014)




----------



## waday (Sep 21, 2014)

480sparky said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> > Nice! My brother was there today
> ...



Gotcha. They're all similar.


----------



## Nevermore1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Great pics!  I haven't been to ours in a few years.  Need to try to get out there in the next week or two.


----------

